# Porcelain Veeners



## robertmullins (26 Aug 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone on this board has gotten a porcelain veneer recently. I have been advised to get one by my dentist due to discolouring on one of my front teeth. He said that it is going to cost 800 euro. I think that this is a bit excessive. Has anybody gotten a cheaper price or can anyone recommend a dentist that will do this for cheaper? Also has anybody had problems with veneers?

Thanks


----------



## ged40 (26 Aug 2004)

get a second opinion, I can recommend a good honest dentist in Whiteabbey outside Belfast who will advise you if you really need veneers or perhaps offer another option.Let me know if you want his name.

ged


----------



## robertmullins (26 Aug 2004)

That's the thing I have had opinions from 2 dentists, both said the same thing. It's purely for cosmetic affect. But thanks for your opinion. I might look into the Northern option if I do not get anywhere down south.

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## backinireland (26 Aug 2004)

Hi

Had a similar problem with front teeth and had a procedure done called Bonding.  Much less invasive than veneers and a fraction of the price.  This was done in the middle east by a Scottish dentist.  Had it done 5 years ago and no problems so far.  I did ask him who might do the procedure here and he advised contacting the dental hospital or any very good dentist.  Might be worth investigating.


----------



## Graham (30 Aug 2004)

*Veneers*

I am getting fitted for a veneer today.  My regular dentist quoted me in excess of €500 yet my sister had hers fitted for €365 in the last few months.  Needless to say I am going for the cheaper option having seen the good job that was done.  (I have two veneers in place already so know what to expect)

A trip up North is wirthwhile if you don't have issues with getting time off work etc.  They have extremely high standards up there and still cheaper despite currency conversion.  

Let me know if you want any details on where I got the good price above from.  South Dublin area if it is any use to you.


----------



## joanmul (31 Aug 2004)

*Porcelain Veneers*

I got six lower teet bonded a few years ago and it was very successful.   It was about £200.00 then - about five years ago.   The dentist said I should get about 10 years from the bonding and then they would need to be done again.   If you can get treated in the Dental Hospital they're the best but you have to be referred.


----------



## san (2 Sep 2004)

*Veneers*

I had 6 veneers done in early 2000 and it cost me £1800. Money well spent!!! The dentist who done mine is in Fenian Street, Dublin 2

I have had no problems with them, thank God


----------



## robertmullins (15 Sep 2004)

*Re: Veneers*

Hi,

Graham and San would you guys mind posting the names of the dentists which did the work for you

Thanks


----------



## San (16 Sep 2004)

*Veneers*

Hi,

The dentist who done mine was Conor Gallagher, 
38 Fenian st, 2
(01) 6788158

Best of luck 
San


----------



## robertmullins (17 Sep 2004)

Hi Graham,

I am just wondering how did your Veener fitting go? Are you happy with the work? Also did you ring this dentist in advance for a quote or did you just show up at his surgery due to you knowing what he charged your sister? The reason I ask is because I have rang a couple of dentists for costs before and they are not willing to disclose them over the phone. Most say come on in and they will see. But this usually results in a consultation costs of up to 100 euro before you even hear the price of the veener. I have been to two dentists before who have charged me a consultancy fee in excess of 50 euro and then tell me that they can do the work for about 800 euro, I dont want this to happen again.

Thanks for all you information


----------



## Graham (17 Sep 2004)

*Veneer*

Hi Robert,

I think I jsut went in knowing the price after my sister had hers done in the same dentist recently.
I got a quote over the phone from my previous dentist but it was in excess of €500.
It's not the sort of thing i'd like to go  into blindly and get an outlandish bill afterwards!

I went to get my veneer fitted last week and the shape and size were both perfect but the colour wasn't quite right (A little too bright) so he insisted on sending it back to the lab to have the colour corrected.  He did take time to match the colour when I was there but perhaps the lab didn't quite get it right?  Either way I was glad he didn't just fit it and send me on my way.

I am sure I saw in the news recently that dentists were going to have to display their prices, much like the pubs do.  Not sure when the effective date was from though or if it was just a proposal?

Regards,
Graham


----------



## Graham (17 Sep 2004)

*Price display*

Ok I just read that the whole area surrounding dentists being obliged to display their prices was merely a discussion in Dáil Éireann recently, nothing more.


----------



## claireb123 (7 Dec 2004)

*Re: Veneer*

Hi Graham
Could you let me know the name of the dentist on the southside that you mentioned.  Thanks v. much.


----------



## Graham (8 Dec 2004)

*Veneer*

Claire, I sent you a PM - check your inbox and let me know if you want me to follow up!
Regards,
Graham


----------



## danq (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Veneers*

hey graham,(or anyone with helpful information)
i was browsing through your message and was wondering if it woul be possible to give me a few numbers of people you would recommend from your research. i need to get a veneer myself and am just a month away from getting off braces which the dentist suggested when i first wanted my front tooth treated. my front tooth is discoloured because the nerve is dead, and the dentist recommended a veneer after a failed attempt atbleeching gel which was filled into the back of the tooth an closed back up. jus wanna get it done for a decent price by a good dentist, after already spending 5000 euro on the braces. hope ya can help cheers, or anyone with helpful information,


----------



## Leo (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Porcelaine Veeners*

Welcome to AAM danq, note Graham's post is more than 4 years old, I don't believe hs is active these days.
Leo


----------



## Bob the slob (29 Jan 2009)

check out www.implants.ie heard good reports about them


----------

